# Victoria Beckam..Love it or Hate it



## chocobon (Feb 19, 2008)

*Victoria Beckham in Marc Jacobs*

Beckham was ever-Posh in a pencil skirt and Marc Jacobs top worn with a Chanel scarf, Hermes Birkin bag and Louboutin heels.

I like everything about this outfit except the top!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 19, 2008)

totally hot. Those shoes are to die for and the skirt is gorgeous.. I love her bag too. It's a shame that nothing seems to match together though...

i really want that handbag. I don't have a bajillion trillion dollars though, LOL


----------



## luxotika (Feb 19, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Maysie (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow this is a pencil skirt done right. I wish I could wear this style, its so chic! And the scarf is so ladylike.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 19, 2008)

I think she looks great


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 19, 2008)

Love it, she looks hot. I am a huge fan of the skirt and shoes, oh and that bag


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 19, 2008)

am i the only one that doesnt like it


----------



## love2482 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think the bag fits....and the color of the skirt is ugly.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif am i the only one that doesnt like it no, I dont like it either


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 19, 2008)

i don't like it. i think her style is sometimes a bit too over-done for my taste.


----------



## han (Feb 19, 2008)

im not likeing any of it.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 19, 2008)

love those shoes!


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 19, 2008)

I love it. Even though the top and the skirt almost seem to not go together I think it all works in some strange way.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 19, 2008)

nothing matches?



i dont get this outfit.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont like it either unless I was working in an office


----------



## monniej (Feb 19, 2008)

very nice! lookin' good!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the pieces individually, but not together, none of the pieces match.


----------



## LilDee (Feb 19, 2008)

I love the clothing items.. just not together like that


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 19, 2008)

chic celeb mom look, love it !


----------



## Karren (Feb 19, 2008)

Your right.... needs a different top.... But I love that skirt!!


----------



## ivette (Feb 20, 2008)

nice outfit

i like


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll gladly take that bag off her. I don't want her to fall over from the weight of the bag. I'm kind that way, y'know. LOL!


----------



## mystars (Feb 20, 2008)

Victoria always seems to miss the mark with her clothing, but her shoes and handbags ALWAYS ROCK!

ps: You can buy "not so real" Birkin Bags for about $200 and some I have seen are really nice if you don't mind not having the real thing!


----------



## Barbette (Feb 25, 2008)

This would look lovely on someone not so scary and fake as alien beckham


----------



## lilpinkkitty (Feb 25, 2008)

vb looks good in wotever she wears


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 25, 2008)

I love all of it! So chic!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 25, 2008)

Boy I wish I could look like that! Except my friends would say my bag and shoes didn't match


----------



## avesoriano (Feb 28, 2008)

colors doesnt match... they are perfect individually but together...? it destroyed everything


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 28, 2008)

i like the style of the skirt but the colour is horrible!


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 28, 2008)

Super cute.


----------



## lyss-ox (Feb 28, 2008)

i love it

ive always loved her and her style


----------



## Jinx (Feb 28, 2008)

I like it- not LOVE it.

Maybe it's the color combo that's putting me off, because I like the cut of the skirt and the top is okay.

Too skinny, though..


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of scarves and the skirt is killer, love it!


----------



## Darla (Mar 19, 2008)

I love Posh. so even when she's wrong she can pull it off.. (well maybe not that spike shoe look!)


----------



## mariascreek (Mar 20, 2008)

love it love it love it


----------



## enyadoresme (Mar 20, 2008)

i like that she's able to pull off the ladylike sophisticated look...without showing too much skin


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 20, 2008)

I want that skirt and those shoes!!!


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 20, 2008)

Love it!!


----------

